# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش

## saeid1346

سلام دوستان

در ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 97 قسمت داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش زدم مناطق حالا هر کاری هم میکنم غیرفعال نمیشه این گزینه در پرینت کارتمم زده 

داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : مناطق  ، حالا باید چیکار کنم ؟  مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ :Yahoo (4): 


و مورد بعدی من کاردانی پیوسته نرم افزارم ، دیپلم فنی دارم بعدش کاردانی خوندم و بعدش کارشناسی ، الان میتونم در کنکور سراسری 97 در گروه آزمایشی                                                                                                                                        *                                                    علوم تجربی* شرکت کنم ؟  البته در کارشناسی فارغ التحصیلم ثبت نشده هنوز.

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid1346


سلام دوستان

در ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 97 قسمت داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش زدم مناطق حالا هر کاری هم میکنم غیرفعال نمیشه این گزینه در پرینت کارتمم زده 

داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : مناطق  ، حالا باید چیکار کنم ؟  مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟


و مورد بعدی من کاردانی پیوسته نرم افزارم ، دیپلم فنی دارم بعدش کاردانی خوندم و بعدش کارشناسی ، الان میتونم در کنکور سراسری 97 در گروه آزمایشی                                                                                                                                                                                            علوم تجربی شرکت کنم ؟  البته در کارشناسی فارغ التحصیلم ثبت نشده هنوز.

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


اگه از کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل شدی ، تا جاییکه من می دونم یا باید بری سربازی و بعدا کنکور تجربی بدی یا اینکه در کنکور ارشد شرکت کنی ، در واقع احتمالا میذارن کنکور امسال رو شرکت کنی ولی نمیذارن دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی ...*

----------


## amir22

> سلام دوستان
> 
> در ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 97 قسمت داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش زدم مناطق حالا هر کاری هم میکنم غیرفعال نمیشه این گزینه در پرینت کارتمم زده 
> 
> داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه پذیرش : مناطق  ، حالا باید چیکار کنم ؟  مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟
> 
> 
> و مورد بعدی من کاردانی پیوسته نرم افزارم ، دیپلم فنی دارم بعدش کاردانی خوندم و بعدش کارشناسی ، الان میتونم در کنکور سراسری 97 در گروه آزمایشی                                                                                                                                        *                                                    علوم تجربی* شرکت کنم ؟  البته در کارشناسی فارغ التحصیلم ثبت نشده هنوز.
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


 سهمیت چیه؟
میخوای تغییرش بدی؟
مگه مهلت ویرایش تمام نشده؟

----------


## saeid1346

سربازی معاف شدم ، پس در هر صورت میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و بعدش ثبت نام کنم ؟

از دوستان در انجمن کسی هست درمورد کنکور تجربی راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## saeid1346

سهمیه ای ندارم اون قسمت که زده بود سهمیه پذیرش به اشتباه مناطق رو زدم دیگه نشد کنسلش کنم حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم .
نه مهلت ویرایش هنوز هست ولی اون دکمه قسمت مناطق رو چطوری غیرفعال کنم اخه ؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سهمیه ای ندارم اون قسمت که زده بود سهمیه پذیرش به اشتباه مناطق رو زدم دیگه نشد کنسلش کنم حالا نمیدونم چیکار کنم .
> نه مهلت ویرایش هنوز هست ولی اون دکمه قسمت مناطق رو چطوری غیرفعال کنم اخه ؟


خب اگه سهمیه خاصی نداری باید مناطق رو بزنی دیگه درسته!

----------


## saeid1346

تشکر از پاسختون ، حالا درمورد کنکور تجربی کسی هست قبول شده باشه ؟ حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای میتونه در رشته های علوم تجربی قبول بشه ؟

----------

